
Robots, new working ways to cost five million jobs by 2020, Davos study says - jonbaer
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-davos-meeting-employment-idUSKCN0UW0NV
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924059)

